# Out of state driving



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello! I drive in Indianapolis and took a ride from the Airport to Cincinnati OH. I also didn't even realize I was able to drive there. I got pinged in Ohio and took a few rides in Ohio before returning to Indiana. Would I have to then file Ohio state taxes as well as Indiana taxes?

Thanks in advance!

Mike.


----------

